# Side Fat (Love Handles) / Lower Back Fat



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I understand you can't spot reduce fat (unfortunately!) but i'm really struggling to shift my "love handles" and some fat on my lower back, i've always had these problems, and when I was at my lowest weight a year or so back I looked skinny (not a nice skinny look) all over bar my hips and lower back. This was on a low calorie, high cardio routine.

This year i've been attempting a bulk, which thanks to advice on here I realised I was going about the wrong way exercise wise but my cals were increased to around 2800-3000, I put some fat back on my stomach and also increased the stubborn bodyfat areas.

For the past 3/4 weeks now in prep for a holiday in a few weeks i've started up a 3 day lifting routine alongside cardio a few times a week, and i've dropped my calories to approx 1800 and carbs been dropped (still with a decent protein intake) to about 50g. Already in a short space of time i've noticed i've lost quite a bit of fat off my stomach and chest area and i'm happier with them areas now, but again, the stubborn areas just haven't shifted at all. I know genetics is the lazy cnuts excuse for being a fatty usually but i'm really starting to think genetics could be to blame and they just wont shift!

Is there any specific exercises that have helped members target these areas? Or failing that, any fat burners that may do the trick? I've read about Yohimbine but i'm a bit worried about side effects that may arise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You can't just target them, you just have to get lean


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

RACK said:


> You can't just target them, you just have to get lean


Cheers mate, my plan once i'm back is to lean bulk anyway but the idea of upping my cals to bulk when i've still got the stubborn fat areas worries me. Do you suggest to just keep the cardio 2-3 times a week whilst lifting heavy the other 3?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been cutting the last few months,I held a lot on my love handles and lower back and it is always the last to go but I honestly would recommend Yohimbine mate,I have been using it pre fasted cardio and the fat has pretty much gone.The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has Yohimbine in it,i also added an extra 10mg cap to that to bump the dose.I alternated between UWLS and and ECA stack which I added 20mg Yohimbine to pre-fasted cardio.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I've been cutting the last few months,I held a lot on my love handles and lower back and it is always the last to go but I honestly would recommend Yohimbine mate,I have been using it pre fasted cardio and the fat has pretty much gone.The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has Yohimbine in it,i also added an extra 10mg cap to that to bump the dose.I alternated between UWLS and and ECA stack which I added 20mg Yohimbine to pre-fasted cardio.


Always wanted to try out Yohimbine - i have always used clen and get lean when on it but still hold a lot around the mid section....


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I've been cutting the last few months,I held a lot on my love handles and lower back and it is always the last to go but I honestly would recommend Yohimbine mate,I have been using it pre fasted cardio and the fat has pretty much gone.The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has Yohimbine in it,i also added an extra 10mg cap to that to bump the dose.I alternated between UWLS and and ECA stack which I added 20mg Yohimbine to pre-fasted cardio.


Thanks mate - I assume that's this stack, http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ?

Do you take it just before cardio, or on lifting days also?

My main concerns are, reading that it can give you a massive buzz - except weekend cardio my workouts are done a couple of hours before bed which isn't ideal! Also think I suffer from a slight case of IBS and some pre workouts aren't suitable with this, are there any knows problems with the UWLS and this?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> I've been cutting the last few months,I held a lot on my love handles and lower back and it is always the last to go but I honestly would recommend Yohimbine mate,I have been using it pre fasted cardio and the fat has pretty much gone.The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack has Yohimbine in it,i also added an extra 10mg cap to that to bump the dose.I alternated between UWLS and and ECA stack which I added 20mg Yohimbine to pre-fasted cardio.


Do it make you feel off your head this stuff never heard of it

I stay away from ECA stacks as i end up shacking like a sh!ting dog and cant concentrate ha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Why not do cardio every day? There's no harm in it and it's worth it just for the health benefits


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

On another note, these products are good, the napalm especially as it helped me in my first prep

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Avant-Research-Napalm-4oz.html

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Nutrex-Lipo%252d6-Black-Ultra-Concentrate-60-Caps.html


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Always wanted to try out Yohimbine - i have always used clen and get lean when on it but still hold a lot around the mid section....


My diet has been good and i've used T3 and Clen on and off too but i've cut using T3 and Clen before and still had the love handles but with the addition of Yohimbine they seem to finally have shifted.



J89 said:


> Thanks mate - I assume that's this stack, http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ?
> 
> Do you take it just before cardio, or on lifting days also?
> 
> My main concerns are, reading that it can give you a massive buzz - except weekend cardio my workouts are done a couple of hours before bed which isn't ideal! Also think I suffer from a slight case of IBS and some pre workouts aren't suitable with this, are there any knows problems with the UWLS and this?


I do fasted cardio every morning just now regardless of whether i'm lifting or not that day.I only take 1 a day,before fasted cardio,I tried 2 and it's too much for me.I am not aware of any problems with UWLS stack with regards to IBS.

However with you doing your cardio sessions later at night i wouldn't recommend using stimulants a couple of hours before bed,no way you could do fasted cardio?


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just timing being the main problem for cardio everyday, plus im usually fcuked after weights! Thinking of going back to a commerical gym with more cardio machines and longer opening hours to help. I'll look at the above products now, cheers.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get a dog, cheaper than a gym and mine always wakes me up at 530am to go for his normal cardio session lol


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> However with you doing your cardio sessions later at night i wouldn't recommend using stimulants a couple of hours before bed,no way you could do fasted cardio?


I could certainly set my alarm for 5.30 instead of 6.30 and go for a run on the streets for 45mins, I usually just prefer my cardio in the gym as theres a bigger variation rather than just running e.g. stairmaster, bike, rowing and running every day gets boring! :surrender:

Might be time for me to give fasted cardio a go though, determined to find something that works for these fcuking love handles!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't worry about it, it'll all come off eventually. I have the same problem, top 4 abs are starting to really show, but I have an unsightly tire around my waist lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> My diet has been good and i've used T3 and Clen on and off too but i've cut using T3 and Clen before and still had the love handles but with the addition of Yohimbine they seem to finally have shifted.
> 
> I do fasted cardio every morning just now regardless of whether i'm lifting or not that day.I only take 1 a day,before fasted cardio,I tried 2 and it's too much for me.I am not aware of any problems with UWLS stack with regards to IBS.
> 
> However with you doing your cardio sessions later at night i wouldn't recommend using stimulants a couple of hours before bed,no way you could do fasted cardio?


Decent, i may order some soon been on clen the last 2 weeks and off now could us it inbetween to carry on gettin my BF% down


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

J89 said:


> I could certainly set my alarm for 5.30 instead of 6.30 and go for a run on the streets for 45mins, I usually just prefer my cardio in the gym as theres a bigger variation rather than just running e.g. stairmaster, bike, rowing and running every day gets boring! :surrender:
> 
> Might be time for me to give fasted cardio a go though, determined to find something that works for these fcuking love handles!


I love fasted cardio,wakes me up for the day and gives me energy.I have always responded well to fasted cardio it's my preferred option to cardio after weights but everyone responds differently.



Hayesy said:


> Decent, i may order some soon been on clen the last 2 weeks and off now could us it inbetween to carry on gettin my BF% down


As I say diet has been good and i've been doing more cardio but I do feel that the Yohimbine has helped,maybe it hasn't and it's in my head but it won't exactly break the bank to give it a go it's pretty cheap!


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers for all the advice guys - guess it's time to up the cardio a bit!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish you could target areas of fat but you cant, you may as well smear d1ck butter over the areas for all the good that and fat burners would do. Water, diet, cardio and strength based exercises will shred your fat from not just one specific area of your body but ALL OF IT good luck , im in the same boat too lol.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Fasted cardio is the daddy!!

I started doing it about 3 weeks ago and within a week my abbs and oblique's were getting tighter 

Debating whether to go on T3 in the next few months..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

what about DNP??


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

You need to understand that your calorie intake and so on depends on your body type, weight, genetics, and a few different factors. As does your cardio, is your cardio intense enough? Maybe it's too intense? If it's too intense your body will use your muscle as energy instead of your fat, and if it's not intense enough, obviously you won't get anywhere really. Fitness plays a big part too, if you're very fit you'll need a lot more cardio to lose your fat.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

After my weights session I only do 10-15 mins cardio but it's high intensity to try and shift the love handles


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I started low carb and weight lifting once I realised just how fat I was around my middle. Definitely worked for me although my wife did say I went a bit gaunt looking in the face I could at least see my abs. I've filled out a bit now although unfortunately got a little back around the middle but at least I know what works now. (I don't do any cardio to speak of but HIIT training does work and at least it doesn't take long). More muscle will mean you body will burn more energy to feed it though so that will help with fat loss.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fasted cardio as has been said is the key. Yohimbine is also a great choice, but a better one is Rauwolscine, sometimes called Alpha-Yohimbine. I wrote an article on it here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

It has a better IC50 value than Yohimbine, which means it is more effective binding to the alpha receptors which 'trigger' the weightloss. Also has a greater affinity for the Alpha-2 receptor, which is more abundant in longer term adipose fat. It should be noted that the the abdominal area in men and the glutofemoral (butt) area in women contains a higher ratio of alpha-2 receptors, this seems, from personal experience, to make Rauwolscine more effective in these areas. Also blocking the alpha-2 receptors increases blood flow in fatty tissue, which also prevents fat from being deposited in the area.

So if you can find it grab it and give it a go. Also and this may be a big plus, it doesn't have the anxiety issues that other stim burners like ECA/Yoh have. The one to look for is PES Alpha-T2 or Genomyx Alphaburn - You wont find these in the UK as Rauwolscine is controlled now, but you may still find them in the continent or USA. Or possibly under the radar on eBay or Amazon. Make sure it has Rauwolscine in it though, if not sure, post the link and I'll have a look.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Try ditching the bread and cheese


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The leaner you get the less fat you'll have all over . I carry fat on lower stomach and chest but the leaner I'm getting now the more it's going


----------

